# Hydrographic Dipping



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Is Camo Junkies still around? Anyone else around Ontario to use to get a riser dipped?

John


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure about Camo Junkies but I know that BrushFire Hydrographics should be starting back up in the spring - located just outside of Windsor


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Stay clear of Camo Junkies. My experience with them was not good. I handed my crossbow to the owner April 15, 2012 and was told the job would tank 2-3 weeks max. I got the bow back June 16th. Lots of flaws with the film on the bow. The limbs would not fit into the pockets on the riser. The riser would not fit onto the rail. Both had a very thick later of clearcoat over the film. I had to pay another company to get the rail and riser sand blasted then painted. All in all a subpar job.

I was told about BrushFire Hydrographics when I was looking into getting my crossbow dipped. Thought I would keep my business local. Next time it will be BrushFire Hydrographics.

Here is the final bow after the second company completed their job. The parts that are still "Camo Junkies" are the limbs and stock. Both of those have had many touch ups!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Check out Hydro-Print Canada. He's located near Napanee, not the same guy from Camo-Junkies. From talking with him he uses a slightly different method (water vs solvent based if memory serves correct) The owner is a great guy and theres lots of samples of his work on his facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Hydro-Print-Canada/132849913471540?fref=ts


----------

